# Bonanzas flats



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I was just wondering a little about Bonanza flats. I've seen a couple news stories about it and several non-profits along with Park city trying to save it. Is the area accessible to hunting or does anyone know a little more about this area?

https://www.ksl.com/?sid=43415481&n...dents-to-raise-millions-to-save-bonanza-flats


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

It is between park city and jordanelle. I sincerely doubt that there is any hunting allowed there. I think the only real impact it will have for sportsmen is to provide winter range where the mt. Bikers, joggers and hikers can harass wildilfe on to highway 40.
Pardon my cynicism, I'm a little grouchy since I had my shoulder sliced open last week.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

It's all private. I doubt many people have hunted it.
You have to realize that 2 lifts through there will complete the dreaded interconnect. And it is prime real estate for expanded ski in / ski out development.
Any effort to turn it in to green space will result in a public park. Not a chance in H*** that they would allow somebody to hunt there.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Is it an important place to protect in general?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

It's in the view of some expensive homes. You can't hunt it. People don't want to ruin their view from their bergillion $ houses.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Is it an important place to protect in general?


In my opinion, it is important to protect all of the open land in Utah. I'm all for multiple use, and using a little common sense while doing so. Is it a vital piece of land from a strictly hunting stand point? Probably not. But it could be considered winter range. Given the fact that the locals seem to have assumed that it is "their" backyard and they should have unfettered access to it even though it is private land, I'm not too inclined to donate my money to finance the pet project of a bunch of folks that live way above my pay grade. If they want to purchase it, more power to them. Maybe all of the funds they are spending on advertisement and billboard space would be better spent on the dirt they want to save from the developers that built the homes they live in.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I heard on the radio that the area was foreclosed on and is slated to be sold by the bank to developers unless Park City can come up with the dinero. I think they said that PC is about 15 million dollars short. Not sure of the numbers but that is the gist of what I heard on the news story.
R


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Whoops, I guess I should have clicked on the link to the story provided above...it tells the tale better than my weak memory.
R


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

> Bonanza Flats' future is uncertain after the Republican-majority Salt Lake County Council voted 5-4 along party lines Tuesday to reject a $3 million contribution to help complete the purchase of the high-mountain valley.


Salt Lake County out. Good call to keep our tax money for local projects.


----------

